# Tar line



## Gocanada (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m looking to install landmark shingles On my house/garage. When I picked up a couple sample shingles the tar line was very faint/thin small dashes like 2” kind with 2” between. Should I be concerned that the tar line is so thin? I picked up timberline HD shingle and the tar line as dashed as long, but thick, like 2x the glue. What are your thoughts? Should I be concerned?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It's possible those came from a defective batch, ask your supplier if you can inspect the ones you will be installing


----------

